# New Rider from Costa Rica for 2010/2011 - Opinions on Tahoe Resorts Appreciated



## Jack Herer (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm 6'00'', 175 lbs. 32 years old. I live in Davis, CA.

Riding a Rossignol RPM Mid-Wide 156cm and Burton Custom Bindings, +21/+6, Boot size 11.

Moved to California last year. I'm a beginner on a budget, looking to buy a season pass.

Trying to find the best cheap decent place to ride. I have some surfing background so I'm hoping picking up snowboarding wont be too hard. That being said, I don't need a super fancy mountain, just some nice groomed greens and blues to practice some basics.

I've snowboarded 3 times in my life, all at different places. Sugar Bowl last season and this season Sierra at Tahoe and Heavenly.

I am looking at a Sunday-Friday pass (no blackouts) to Kirkwood for $329. I've heard good things about Kirkwood. I also like the fact that it is in South Lake Tahoe as I believe I read somewhere in this forum that 50 has less problems than 80 and I don't have 4-wheel drive.

I am also considering an unrestricted pass to Donner Ski Ranch for $299. I've heard from different sources that it's not the nicest mountain but that for a beginner its not too bad.

Will definitely check them out before making a decision, but opinions and suggestion are much appreciated.

I'm trying to read as much as possible about the sport and this forum has been very helpful. Thanks to all who contribute.

I love it. I'm hooked. It's too bad snowboarding is so damn expensive!!!!


----------



## MollyM1133 (Dec 15, 2010)

*Tahoe Advice*

Hi Jack- Glad to hear you are getting into snowboarding. I just wanted to let you know that while, yes, 50 can be an easier drive because you avoid Donner Pass on 80, Kirkwood is still a drive from South Lake Tahoe and it may be difficult to get to on storm days. I live in North Lake Tahoe but I have never been to Donner Ranch. I have heard it is small. Have you looked into a pass at homewood mountain? It is also small, but well groomed, friendly locals place, and easy to get to from north lake tahoe. It's about 18 miles north of south lake tahoe on the west shore, but again, in a storm situation, Emerald Bay road is closed and that makes taking 50 the longer way. My favorites are Alpine and Squaw but I would guess at this point in the season their passes are expensive. My advice is to call Tahoe Dave's Snowboard shop - 530.583.0400. They are very knowledgeable about any questions you might have about riding in the area. My impression is that most of the staff have ridden at a variety of mountains in the area and are not shy about giving opinions. We received 10" last night- I am off to homewood to ride some powder! Have a great season.


----------



## Jack Herer (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input Molly. I will definitely look into Homewood.

I am thinking about snowboarding Alpine Meadows on Christmas day. Heard good things about the place from someone who is ski patrol there.

North Tahoe is awesome, would love to live there at least for a season. Lucky you.


----------

